# Anybody use a food dehydrator to make dog treats???



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a food dehydrator and i've been using it to dry tons of strawberries and apples for myself. Then i was thinking maybe i could use it to make some healthy dog treats. Anyone ever make treats with a food dehydrator?


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

We always make deer jerky and when we make it we do an unseasoned batch for dog treats. It is very easy to make, just have to thinly slice it and put it in there for 5 hours or so.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd really like to, in light of all the crap from China. My dog LOVES those dried yams from Canyon Creek Ranch. And I looked....yup. From China.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would LOVE to have a dehydrator! Right now I make beef crunchies and chicken jerky in the oven- I found out how on the recipe forum. I bet your dog would love some of the fruit and veggie treats too


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

I do! I like to dehydrate yams, chicken and beef for them. 
I figure next, I'm gonna try some carrots, beets, bananas and maybe some cheese and see how those go.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have in the past. It is easy and kinda fun too. The dogs go nuts for it so it is a win win!! I did it the same as in the post above...slice thin and set in dehydrator for about 5 hours. I also have a small meat slicer just for this!!


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

My SIL makes all her dog treats this way. Hers go nuts about the yams.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Yup. I make chicken liver treats, I keep the dehydrator outside when dehydrating the liver, it stinks.


----------



## CbGtGrl (Sep 15, 2010)

cool! thanks for the great ideas! so this may be a dumb question (i haven't tried drying any meat yet), do you cook the chicken or beef before you dry it or do you slice it thin and put in the dehydrator raw? I'd love to dry fruit and veggies for him but he shows zero interest in stuff like that. he likes meat! i stopped buying him the chicken jerky because of all the incidents with it coming from china. i bet he would love beef and chicken jerky home made.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I bought a Nesco dehydrator a few weeks ago. I love it! Just slice the meat up and put it in (no you do not cook it first). I ordered it a Walmart online and the delivered free to a store close to me. It was only around $40, well worth it.

ps...if you don't have a meat slicer it's easier to slice if the meat is slightly frozen.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't personally use one, but my Dad does for me  I give him the hearts & livers I get & he slices them(thinly) & lets them dehydrate for about 6-8 hrs.
Dogs LOFF them!!!


----------

